# WOW no blue dot?



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok I knew it was getting silly bit WOW!
The original bass pro in Springfield mo has no blue dot
shotgun powder and has no clue when ( if ) it will come in!
No primers of any kind?
Good thing it was just a wild what the heck idea!


----------



## Huntmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

It's not just the pro...nobody has any reloading components...it sux!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Local shop got some, but it ain't cheap!

We was in a bass pro bout 2 weeks ago, reloadin isle was empty an I mean empty! Absolutely nothin. I'd be buyin some black powder ifin ya can find it (fer shQtgun anywho).


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We have Russian crap here, better than nothing.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I got 8 lbs of Red Dot 2 weeks ago, funny... I was flagged as "on govt hold" for a day, and I spent 30 days instead of 10 in gun jail for a bolt action rifle I bought.

the new presidential orders are creating a lot of confusion for simple public servants. They dont know if they are supposed to approve a sale or not. I've bought many AR's for example, but now I'm flagged FBI for a gunfight I was in back home. They spent 30+ days figuring out that charges were dropped and thats only after I spent HOURS of my time and life making over a dozen calls.

Wonderful. in my opinion in that time, my rights were trampled! it's not like they had a computer print out saying someone had been convicted, or even charged in a court of law... they just went off the arrest.

for what it's worth, it was 3 against 1 and I am still here. 

I had to go home on liberty to be shot (a different matter), I was waiting for final discharge when this thing happened, both of which happened while we're in Iraq, and yet I'm flagged as who knows what because the first officer on the scene doesnt like me a lot because I'm having relations with his sister in his house... OOPS!

A lot happened on that night. 95% of it didnt make it into the official report.


----------

